# How I wrap and tuck these days. (nothing ground breaking)



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Hey guys. I'm always trying to improve things about my shooting and gear.

One thing I've been experimenting with a while is the minimum number of wraps one has to do for a wrap and tuck. At the same time I want my wrap and tuck secure enough that one can pull the bands from any angle and the band will break before it slips off the fork tip.

I started with 10. I did 8 for a long time. And recently I moved to six. I finally listened to something Nathan said in a video a long time ago. It's simply making a single wrap around the fork tip before you place the band, thus providing far greater friction.

The only steps not given separate photos are the two tight wraps after folding the tongue up


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

I haven't tried doing a wrap underneath yet. Haven't had problems either, but you can never be too secure. I'll have to give it a try.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Neatly done. I use thinner ties for wraps that I can do more wraps with that don't look to be as much. I cringe at the amount of rubber that some folks use to W&T with sometimes.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

MIsling said:


> I haven't tried doing a wrap underneath yet. Haven't had problems either, but you can never be too secure. I'll have to give it a try.
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


It makes a huge difference. By putting that single wrap underneath I can eliminate at least two wraps on top.

This is especially true on slippery frames like HDPE.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

flipgun said:


> Neatly done. I use thinner ties for wraps that I can do more wraps with that don't look to be as much. I cringe at the amount of rubber that some folks use to W&T with sometimes.


Thanks!

I agree. In the above pictures I used a bit wider of a wrap that I would normally use just so it would be easy to see. Also the Uniphoxx has pretty shallow grooves. And only on the target side.

My ideal ones are slightly tapered so that the widest part is underneath the band.

I miss Gold's green. That stuff was really thin but still very strong and made ideal ties.


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

Great thread inconvenience. That helped, now I don't have to wrap so many times to keep the wrap tidier and not so thick.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

tastetickles said:


> Great thread inconvenience. That helped, now I don't have to wrap so many times to keep the wrap tidier and not so thick.


Cool Buddy!

The same method works for single and doubled tubes too. In the situation where the fork tip doesn't have a tube hole/ snap etc.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks for the thread buddy. I started laying down a wrap when I bought my first torque. I've been doing basically the same thing with two wraps fold it up and make two more. Makes for a neet look. With all the new fangled systems on the market now days wrap n tuck is still my favorite attachment method. It's just traditional looking, tried and tested.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great thread Inconvenience!!!!!


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Ibojoe said:


> Thanks for the thread buddy. I started laying down a wrap when I bought my first torque. I've been doing basically the same thing with two wraps fold it up and make two more. Makes for a neet look. With all the new fangled systems on the market now days wrap n tuck is still my favorite attachment method. It's just traditional looking, tried and tested.


I used to do two before folding tongue up too. But I find it's not necessary on frames with band grooves. I still do that on natties etc.

I like top slots. But only when using a piece of tube as tensioner. Not the end of the band rolled up.

But overall yea, Ties seem the most secure without additional doo dads that could possibly fly back at you.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

My method exactly Incon, except that I use a piece of waxed string to pull the tuck instead of a garden hose. 

The "pre-wrap" on the fork made all the difference on some groove-less forks I had. I heartily advocate.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Mr. Nice said:


> My method exactly Incon, except that I use a piece of waxed string to pull the tuck instead of a garden hose.
> 
> The "pre-wrap" on the fork made all the difference on some groove-less forks I had. I heartily advocate.


Lol. Yea. I usually use paracord. I kind of grabbed anything on hand for the pics.


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

MASTERPIECE :violin:


----------



## rockchunker (Jan 1, 2017)

Thank you, slippage solved.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I feel this is the post I will get my answer If I shoot bands, I would like to use constrictor knots to tie the bands, using paracord. I was thinking of using cuff made the banding material. I know I can try it, but as I get older I’ve learned to read the instructions first


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Tag said:


> I feel this is the post I will get my answer If I shoot bands, I would like to use constrictor knots to tie the bands, using paracord. I was thinking of using cuff made the banding material. I know I can try it, but as I get older I've learned to read the instructions first


I think if you used 95 weight paracord it should work but I would think that the 550 stuff would be too heavy. I can send you a bit of the cord I am referring to if you want to try it out, just pm me. I think that cord as thick as that would not cut the bands much either so i don't know if you need the cuffs under them. Just my 0.02.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks raventree78, Ihave to go to the hardware store, I can pick some up. I appreciate your offer and advice


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Tag said:


> Thanks raventree78, Ihave to go to the hardware store, I can pick some up. I appreciate your offer and advice


I usually get mine at the hobby lobby and use their 40 % off coupons even though the 95 weight is about 3 bucks for 50 feet.


----------

